# 50 gi ammo



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone ever see one, a guy had one at thew range today, ammo looks like a fat 45acp, gb price are around 3500$


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I would love just to afford a 45.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They make a conversion for the Glock. I personally don't see the need -- but to each his own. I prefer the power of my 10mm's.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

there was a kid out there today with some pricey stuff, 50 gi , silencer, and a few other guns


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Wimpy !!!*

That 50GI is a real wimp compaired to my Glock 20. People buy them for the same reason that they buy a H1 Hummer. A little pee-pee. --- SAWMAN


----------

